# Phila.,PA - 1YO F Living outside 24/7 alone



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 5:23 PM
Subject: FW: Phila.,PA - Young fem PureBred GermanShep living alone in yard needs rescue needs help asap ! owner willing to give up - transport available - contact Christine below ASAP
****************************************************************************************************************************************************


--- On Mon, 11/9/09, zara <[email protected]> wrote:

From: zara <[email protected]>
Subject: Phila.,PA XXXURGENT! Yng fem PB GS living alone in yard needs rescue!
To: 
Date: Monday, November 9, 2009, 12:30 PM

Owner wants to "get rid of her" Look at he! Transp Avail!
contact: Christine ASAP 267-252-1254 


From: CHRISTINE RISLEY <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Nov 9, 2009 at 11:03 AM
Subject: XXXURGENT! Young female shepherd living alone in yard needs rescue! Phil, PA


PLEASE CROSSPOST FOR THIS NEGLECTED YOUNG FEMALE SHEPHERD!
The 'owner' of this young female shepherd is eager to give her away as he just doesn't want to have a dog. She lives outside 24/7 and was covered in her own feces which now has been somewhat cleaned up. She is very friendly and walks nicely on the leash. She has not been socialized with other dogs so we do not know how she would be with them. We need to find her a rescue or foster home ASAP before he just gives her away to anybody looking to use her as a guard dog or some other nefarious purpose!
She is a pure German shepherd, about a year old. This is in Philadelphia.
We have permission to get her out of there from the owner. Can anybody please help this poor girl? It's going to get cold outside very soon! Transport is available.

contact: Christine ASAP 267-252-1254


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had an email that a rescue was trying to contact Christine. Can anyone confirm that? She sure looks like a beauty!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Poor girl.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but if someone is wanting to get rid of their dog would they not provide some MUCH better photo(s)? I hope some Philly area rescue will get her gone from there very soon.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor girl!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think they provided the photos and I think someone has been working to get this dog out of there from the sounds of it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

looks like a beautiful longhair...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Doea anyone know how to get in touch with Tess? I know she has been banned from this Board (not sure why) but surely there is nothing to say she can't act independently if she receives a phone call or e-mail...... she is the closest person to this situation that I can think of..

Beautiful girl, looks sweet.

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waitiing at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are two other rescues in the Philly area as well SASRA and GSR-SP.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Mary Ann, thanks for the zoom in. She is beautiful and breaking my heart. I really hope there is someone out there that can help!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I recieved an email that she has rescue help and they are intouch with Christine
I asked for more info to make sure she is safe....
Still sounds a little iffy to me...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This is email I received yesterday:

a rescue stepped up- they are waiting to hear back form christine


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This girl is NOT safe.
"Rescue" who said they would take her is a shelter in NJ (don't know who) Christine and others are working to find a truly safe place for her.
I've sent some adopters her way....but don't know if it will pan out.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

camppappy I have room..we had our last foster adopted out..I am in N.J. and can take her..?? please email me at [email protected]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I can take her. I have a person near Philly that can hold her until transport.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do we know if she is spayed?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got an update that she has been adopted and has a new name, new collar, and a real home of her own.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh that's wonderful!! Thanks for letting us know Jill!


----------

